# Win 10 May Update



## Villela (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm using the Microsoft Update Assistance to download the May Update but the download keeps failing. It reaches 99% and will not complete. I've stopped and restarted the download several times and it always stops at 99%.
Any comments will be appreciated . . .


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Try giving it some more time, say overnight. Alternatively, you can download the Media Creation Tool and use it to create an ISO disc image file then mount the ISO and run setup. If you have a third-party antivirus installed, you may want to remove it first before the upgrade. Also, I hope you have a recent backup of your important files and a system image backup as well. Update your TSF profile, it still says you're running XP.


----------



## Villela (Oct 1, 2010)

I left the download opened with it saying 99% for 3 days. I check last night and the icon closed on its own. I went and checked UPDATES and there is a download that's been at 70% for some time - KB4505056. 
I have backups of my files and I have a system image created. I will try your suggestion this weekend - thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Manually installing Update *KB4505056* https://www.pchelp.zone/threads/win...and-windows-server-2019-on-19-05-2019.385504/
Also, start a Command Prompt as Admin, type* SFC /scannow *to replace any missing system files.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have personally had many issues with Media Creator Usb devices failing stating "this hardware is not compatible with Windows 10, please wait as suitable updates will be coming". In every case were USBs failed DVDs were able to do complete those installs.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

Sometimes when Win 10 updates fail, you can do a full shutdown to reset things a bit and then you can try to do the update again.

This is a special shutdown. Open a CMD window and type "shutdown /p" - no quotes, space between the n and /. Press enter and Windows will do its shutdown process and then some. Now restart and try the update again.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yesterday, a Hugh update came from windows for Windows 10 1903,.. it took quite a time to download, install,... and then 1-2 times restarts and again installing,.. at the startup,..... It was a hugh update and it also changed some features and dialogue boxes that they looked before,......

Dell's service assist also found 1-2 major updates for Intel and Chips and Bios related afterwards,.....

Sure certain updates need 1-2+ times restart, fresh boot, so that previously downloaded can be installed and few updates only installs if and only if the pre-ceeding needed ones have already been installed,...

It seems MSFT's R n' D team is continuously doing research and investigation to make their latest software more better, updated, virus free and can fight all newly invented bugs, hacks and viruses,...


----------



## Beingdinu (Mar 9, 2016)

Microsoft has released the latest update before resolving a number of outstanding issues. But at least they now provide a more centralized location for getting update information. The home page (dashboard) can be found here and the specific page for the latest update can be found here.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Beingdinu said:


> Microsoft has released the latest update before resolving a number of outstanding issues. But at least they now provide a more centralized location for getting update information. The home page (dashboard) can be found here and the specific page for the latest update can be found here.


Let's not forget what we call "the May Update" was just renamed from the "April Update" and it still was not ready for "Prime Time". Maybe what this is showing is that to do it right it should be yearly and not semi annually because this is now the second version in a row with so many issues not present in the past?


----------



## Villela (Oct 1, 2010)

Sgayres said:


> Sometimes when Win 10 updates fail, you can do a full shutdown to reset things a bit and then you can try to do the update again.
> 
> This is a special shutdown. Open a CMD window and type "shutdown /p" - no quotes, space between the n and /. Press enter and Windows will do its shutdown process and then some. Now restart and try the update again.


This suggestion worked! Downloaded and installed the update successfully after doing the "shutdown /p" command - thank you so much @Sgayres!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great suggestion but what a shame something like that few know is actually necessary.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The /p switch doesn't perform a "_full shutdown_" (vs a hybrid shutdown). All it does is shutdown the computer *without a timeout or any warning*. By default, a timeout of 30 seconds is in effect, with a graphical warning about the system shutting down in said seconds. The /p switch skips the timeout and any warning. This is no different from using the */s /t xx* switches with *0* seconds as the xx parameter. A full shutdown (non-hybrid) is the default shutdown when done via the command-line. The graphical UI shutdown (via icon) by default does a hybrid shutdown IF fast start-up is enabled.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I have Windows 10 version 1809 and it is working perfect.

Windows 10 1903 May 2019 Feature Update has recently appeared on my updates as an optional "install when you are ready" update. It is kept in permanent suspension from normal updates.










Checking the web on this Windows 10 1903 May 2019 Feature Update, I find that even experienced users have had a lot of trouble downloading and installing this update and trouble thereafter with auxiliary programs failing.
Complaints of frozen downloads or installs, being stuck at incomplete for many hours and having to attempt a traumatic restore of previous Windows, plus more problems.
Some have installed it without trouble and it is working well. Who Dares Wins ?
It depends upon your individual PC, device and set-up.

My decision is to put this update on ice until such a time as it has been officially cleaned of trouble by time, feedback and Microsoft updates and auxiliary programs have had time to catch up and become compatible. After the October 2018 debacle with Windows 10 Feature Update 1809, I am going to tread very carefully, observing the golden rule -* If it 'aint broke, don't fix it.*

2 - 4 months delay in installing 1903 should be adequate for debugging.

Windows 1903 incorporates a sandbox, which may conflict with users who use Sandboxie.

Windows 10 version 1809 end of service life is May 12, 2020, so there is no rush to install 1903.
End of service life for Windows 1903 is December 8, 2020.

1903 is a massive OS Feature Update - https://tinyurl.com/y4jua2lj
__________________


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I installed this on 8 desktops and 11 laptops 3 weeks ago and while the actual install was an issue until I realized the Usb media creators had issues I could not install it at all. Once I switched to dvd media creators the install was easily completed and I see no issues on any of the devices installed to so I don't quite understand the above post and I hope no one follows it.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> I installed this on 8 desktops and 11 laptops 3 weeks ago and while the actual install was an issue until I realized the Usb media creators had issues I could not install it at all. Once I switched to dvd media creators the install was easily completed and I see no issues on any of the devices installed to so I don't quite understand the above post and I hope no one follows it.


I appreciate that in the hands of experts like yourself with your PC's well tuned, such a radical OS change is no particular challenge. if problems arise you can easily fix them.

My post is written for the 95% of users who are not experts and a replacement OS change is a big and costly issue if things go wrong.

I was drilled that minefields are dangerous places to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I appreciate your faith in my prowess Yabbadoo but so my pcs, most of which are stock for sale are clean installed with little real use but I don't feel that I did anything special.
Perhaps the average machine loaded with bloatware and adware with lots of issues would have issues with the new build but honestly I don't see many infected or bloated pcs in the field like we used to as Windows 10 really is so much safer and better protected than earlier versions of Windows. I have said in other posts 10 years ago uninstalling bloatware and clearing out malware was required 95% of the time no matter what I went to fix on a user's computer originally, and today barely 5% of the time do I see any Malware or Adware on user's pcs.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

There have been many users reporting trouble updating to 1903, varying from minor malfunctions to major ones, where attempted restore to Windows 1809
has been necessary. Some downloadings and installations have stuck indefinitely, forcing the users to crash their PC's and face the consequences.

I understand posts on here saying 1903 goes like a dream. Well, it does not for many others, who sustain serious trouble they should never have had.

My earlier post summarised the situation perfectly.
There is no rush to have 1903, so why take unnecessary risks.There is no reason at all except curiosity and as we all know "curiosity killed the cat".

Let 1903 remain on the shelf for 3 months or more, while it is debugged and cleansed of its problems.
While 1809 is working to perfection, stay with it - If it 'aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

There really is no rush to upgrade to 1903, unless you can't wait to try out the new features. It is also very unwise for a user to not have a backup hoping that Microsoft has everything covered. It's not possible for Microsoft to cover every imaginable configuration out there. You have a responsibility to look after your system and data, and not even Microsoft can dare guarantee a glitch-free upgrade experience no matter how polished the new build is! At a security standpoint, the previous releases have 18 months of receiving (security) updates and support, which is more than enough time to plan an upgrade to a higher build. I'm still running 1809, which I upgraded to in Feb 2019, and I'm in no rush to upgrade to 1903. Heck, I might even hold off the upgrade until the release of 1909 and I will have "missed" nothing!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Tru dat ! We probably haven't even used all the features that actually come in as part of the feature update :S


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

Stancestans said:


> The /p switch doesn't perform a "_full shutdown_" (vs a hybrid shutdown). All it does is shutdown the computer *without a timeout or any warning*. By default, a timeout of 30 seconds is in effect, with a graphical warning about the system shutting down in said seconds. The /p switch skips the timeout and any warning. This is no different from using the */s /t xx* switches with *0* seconds as the xx parameter. A full shutdown (non-hybrid) is the default shutdown when done via the command-line. The graphical UI shutdown (via icon) by default does a hybrid shutdown IF fast start-up is enabled.


"This shutdown command option turns off the local computer completely. Using the /p option is similar to executing shutdown /s /f /t 0. You can not use this option with /t."

You must have inaccurate information. If this was a hybrid shutdown, it would not work to solve stuck update issues the way it has for me when dealing with customers' stuck updates.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Stancestans said:


> The /p switch doesn't perform a "_full shutdown_" (vs a hybrid shutdown). All it does is shutdown the computer *without a timeout or any warning*. By default, a timeout of 30 seconds is in effect, with a graphical warning about the system shutting down in said seconds. The /p switch skips the timeout and any warning. This is no different from using the */s /t xx* switches with *0* seconds as the xx parameter. A full shutdown (non-hybrid) is the default shutdown when done via the command-line. The graphical UI shutdown (via icon) by default does a hybrid shutdown IF fast start-up is enabled.





Sgayres said:


> "This shutdown command option turns off the local computer completely. Using the /p option is similar to executing shutdown /s /f /t 0. You can not use this option with /t."
> 
> You must have inaccurate information. If this was a normal shutdown, it would not work to solve stuck update issues the way it has for me when dealing with customers' stuck updates.


By "normal shutdown" you're referring to the GUI shutdown option. I've highlighted what I said, in red, for your better understanding. Note that if you run *shutdown /p /hybrid* you will be performing a hybrid shutdown and NOT a FULL shutdown, hence my statement that the purpose of /p is not to perform a full shutdown, but to skip the timeout and warning. When executing shutdown from the command prompt, by default a full shutdown is performed, *with or without* the /p switch, unless you add the /hybrid switch, then a hybrid shutdown is performed. Note also, that a hybrid shutdown also completely TURNS OFF the computer, *with or without* the /p switch.


----------

